
Everybody Freeze! The extropians want your body - pron
http://thebaffler.com/salvos/everybody-freeze-pein
======
truthily_stated
Since you asked for an alternative view in the post that was deleted, here's a
fairly readable one:

[http://waitbutwhy.com/2016/03/cryonics.html](http://waitbutwhy.com/2016/03/cryonics.html)

The author ends up in a moderately pro-cryonics position. The most important
parts, to me, were the analogy to a medically-induced coma; the supposition
that, if cryonic suspension becomes fully reversible some day, it would be
treated as a normal part of travel and medicine; and the cryonicists' own
admissions that they don't fully expect the process to work, but merely hope
that it will. There's also a pretty long list of pro and con sources at the
bottom of the article.

